#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Gelijktijdigheid trekken?  Constructiebewaking?

## rinus bakker

naar aanleiding van een topic elders:
Hoeveel trekken mogen er tegelijk worden bewogen in de kap volgens de opgave van de installateur? Bijvoorbeeld: 
- op vollast ?
- op vollast bij halve snelheid ?
- op halflast bij volle snelheid ?

De 'antwoorden' die ik hierop hoor varieren van 
- maximaal 3 op volle snelheid en in vollast 
via
- ten hoogste 10 of 12 bij halflast op volle snelheid of
- alles ... maar dan met halflast en op halve snelheid 
tot 
- alles tegelijk en helemaal vol.... [ :Embarrassment: )] 
 (Dit laatste antwoord neem ik nooit zo serieus, want dat heb ik nog nooit ergens op papier gestaafd kunnen zien. Leuk als je die hele bende naar beneden jaagt en dan in één keer in de noodstop gooit  :Big Grin: 
Advies: 
zet een automatische videocamera achter in de zaal, blijf zelf buiten, en leg vandaar 'het gedrag' van de toneeltoren vast!) [8D]

En wat is er dan maatgevend bij een beperking?
a) (en deel van) de hoofddraagconstructie (van de toneeltoren)? 
of
b) het vermogen van de hoofdtrafo (in de kelder)? 
c) ............ (vul zelf maar in)

----------


## Gast1401081

Als je in 1 seconde van 0 tot 1 meter per seconde gaat hijsen komt er 10% bij je gewicht op.  
F= m.a = m.(9.8 + 1) = m.10,8. 

Vervolgens hijs je met die 1m/s, 
F=m.a = m.9,8


Dan ga je van 1m/s naar stilstand in 1 seconde :
F=m.a = m.(9,8 -1) = m.8,8 (ha , min 10% gewicht aan je dak)


en het spul hangt boven in de kap.

(Gemiddelde versnellingen adh van theateropgaven. )

Nu zakken : omgekeerde volgorde. 
Bij daalversnelling : kapbelasting wordt lager, 
Bij de daling : kapbelasting = nominaal
bij afremming : kapbelasting  van die trek groeit weer met ca 10%.

( bewijs : ga maar eens in een lift staan met iets gebogen knieen, en voel wat er met die knieen gebeurt..)

Maar nu de noodstop : die gooit in veel minder dan 1 seconde die massa naar 0 m/s, vertraagt dus per seconde veel meer dan die 1m/s2, en kan de kap dus extra belasten bij daling. Factoren van belang : snelheid, en vertraging.

Omgekeerd : noodstop bij hijsen : kapbelasting wordt in die 10e seconde tijdelijk ff (bijna) nul. 


we zitten dus met 2 factoren : 

a  de max kapbelasting, en 
b  de veiligheidsfactor. (hoeveel procent van mijn kapbelasting heb ik aan ingehangen massa?)

heb je die vf op , zeg 5 staan, en je noodstopt binnen , zeg 0,1 seconde, : niks aan de hand : voeding van MCC bepaalt je gelijktijdigheid.
Maar gezien de leeftijd van de schouwburgen, en de toegenomen decor-massa in de loop der jaren, en de verzwaring van de trekken ( van 100kg neaar 500 kg) geloof ik die vf van 5 niet meer, en zou ik idd het aantal gelijktijdig bewegende (dalende!) trekken beperken. Levert ook weer voedingsstroom beperking op, en dus minder trafo vermogen, etc.


Zit trouwens software-matig standaard in de Vortek, van Hoffend, op installateurs-password-level.... :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Mac, 
ik ben je even kwijt 
_"Als je in 1 seconde van 0 tot 1 meter per seconde gaat hijsen komt er 10% bij je gewicht op. 
F = m . a = m . (9,81 + 1) = m.10,8."_ 
Als ik het zo lees kom ik op maar 8% ipv 10% ??

Eerst even de gehanteerde grootheden en de eenheden:
F = m . a = m . 9,81
oftewel: 
kracht (F)(= in N) = massa (m)(in kg) * versnelling (a)(in m/sec²)

Laten we die dan eens invullen voor een 1000kg massa:
F = 1000 x 10,81 =  10810 kgf 
=&gt; en dat is juist heel veel meer dan 10%.
Alles in N:
F = 9 810 x 10,81 = 106 046 N - dat kan helemaal niet kloppen.
Ik ben het FF kwijt.

Ik ga het even nakijken want ergens zit een kronkel.

----------


## rinus bakker

Die kronkel ben ik nog niet gaan zoeken, maar wel FF dit geprobeerd:

Als je in 1 seconde van 0 tot 0,067 m/sec (4/60e m/min) gaat hijsen komt er:

F= m.a = m.(0,067 + 1) = m.1,067. 
9810 x 1,067 = 10467,2 N ~ 1066,9 kg(f). 
Dat is iets meer dan de destijds gemeten uitslagen op de dynos. 
Die zaten op ca. 5% = 1050kg(f) bij 4m/min motoren, 

en ergens rond de 10% bij de 8m/min takels.
F= m.a = m.(0,134 + 1) = m.1,134. 
9810 x 1,134 = 11124,5 N ~ 1133,9 kg(f). 
Theoretisch dus ook (iets) meer dan ooit gemeten. 

We zullen het er ook maar op houden dat de versnelling in minder dan een seconde plaatsvind. 
En dat er ook wel degelijk demping plaats zal vinden door 
- de elastische rek/absorptie in alle kettingschalmen, 
- de elastische beweging/absortptie van het spantprofiel, 
- de rek/absorptie in de steels, spansets, truss 
- enz enz enz.
Qua takel-eigenschappen is het wel leuk om eens na te vragen bij de fabrikanten.

maar waar ik echt nieuwsgierig naar ben, 
is naar die opgave(n) van het toelaatbare aantal tegelijk te bewegen trekken per schouwburg....

----------


## Gast1401081

Neeneeneeneeneeneenee. 

Die massa geloof ik wel, het probleem zit m in de versnelling/vertraging. 

zou ik bovenop de standaard ( voor iedereen ) geldende zwaarteversnelling 1 m/s2 optellen ( ik versnel mijn trek van 0 tot 1 m/s in 1 seconde) , dan komt er bovenop de nominale zwaarteversnelling 1 m/s2 opgeteld. Of : 9,8 +/- 1m/s2 = danwel 10.8, of 8.8 m/s2. Met de intentie dat die 1m/s2 een vrij beschaafde versnelling van je E-trek is.



Oh, btw , je hebt het over takels, het topic noemt trekken. 
uiteraard hebben takels een vrij andere kortstondige belasting, 
het ding loopt niet aan of af, maar gaat er in 1 keer 100% voor. Maar een trek loopt langzamer aan, heeft een hogere snelheid, en waarschijnlijk ook een hoger KVA-verbruik bij vollast.

de rest volgt morgen.

----------


## Gast1401081

weet je nog , die discussie over massa en gewicht ? Die komt dus nu weer naar voren.....

----------

